#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2012 solved paper | GATE 2012 solutions | GATE 2012 solved question paper

## faadoo.nitika

Hey Aspiring FaaDoO's

The Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering (GATE-2012) was conducted successfully on 12 Feb.2012 across India. The exam witnessed a two-fold increase in the number of aspirants; this year close to 12 lakh students appeared for the exam, up from 5.5 lakh last year.

We have uploaded the question papers of 7 branches along with there solutions

Here is a table to ease your access to your GATE question papers.





*Engineering Branch

*
*Question Paper Link

*
*Answer Key Link

*

CSE/IT Engineering
pdf download
pdf download

ECE/EC/EEE Engineering
pdf download
pdf download

Electrical Engineering
pdf download
pdf download

Mechanical Engineering
pdf download
pdf download

IN Engineering
pdf download
pdf download

IP Engineering
pdf download
pdf download

Civil Engineering
pdf download
pdf download









  Similar Threads: GATE  Mechanical Engineering Topicwise Solved Paper (2001 - 2012 ) Gate 2012 CE  previous year paper with solutions | Gate CE 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 IN previous year paper with solutions | Gate IN 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 EEE previous year paper with solutions | Gate EEE 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 ECE previous year paper with solutions | Gate ECE 2012 paper with solutions

----------


## maheshreddy141

thank you for posting..

----------


## sanket jondhale

thanx 4 posting!!!!!!!!

----------


## ramsaravana

thanks a lot!!!! :D:

----------


## kirtisapra

thanx for providing gate 2012 solved paper

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

can i get ongc GT papers for cse

----------


## JOY_MECH

Thnx ......for posting .. Usefull to us for evaluating by practice test..

----------


## shailajap

thank u....it is very useful to us

----------


## srijit2020

Thanks for posting this.........

----------


## sunmoon

thanx for posting this.........

----------


## pratik015

thnx a lot!!!!!!

----------


## ranamanish7878

Thanks...  :): 
this sight really support me verry well...

----------


## xSureNdrAx

Great, thnX for sharing  :):

----------


## ROHIT RAJAN

thank you for posting

----------


## joicy joseph

thanks for giving this question pattern.

----------


## ammusonu

Thanx for these papers  :):

----------


## jhasketan2003

Thanks its very helpfull.
         But other tricks should be given to solve question.

----------


## zoya sharma

ouk..bt hw 2 post.?

----------


## naniibujji

pls could u post jntu fet question papers

----------


## nitintyagi44

You can Get ONLINE BOOK SELLING MELA   HURRY UP !!
 Unlimited Access to thousands of books for Competitive exams
 Grab Disha Publications Additional 30% off Discount Sale
 Use Coupon Code: DISHA30
 Get sure-shot success in your exam with our sterling books
 Here are the details:
 1.	ALL Entrance Exams Solved Papers with last 10 years 
 2.	GATE Exams Books (30% + Additional 30% off)
 3.	Bank Exam Books with CD (30% + Additional 30% off)
 IBPS-CWE RRB Guide for Office Assistant (Multipurpose) Exam with Practice CD
 Lakshya IBPS-CWE Bank PO/ MT Exam Practice Workbook with CD (Hindi edition)
 Comprehensive Guide to IBPS-CWE Bank PO Exam (2nd Edition)
 Koncepts of LR - Logical Reasoning for CAT, XAT, CMAT, Bank PO & other aptitude tests
 IBPS-CWE Bank Clerk 2013 Guide English Edition
 Target IBPS CWE Bank Clerk Practice Workbook with CD - 2 Solved + 15 Practice 
 Bank Clerk / PO Exam Books or Solved Papers
 IBPS-CWE RRB Guide for Office Assistant (Multipurpose) Exam with Practice CD
 SBI Clerk Exam 2013 - 9 Solved + 10 Mock Papers (English) Practice Workbook
 Crack SBI & Associates Bank PO Exam
 4.	UPSC (IAS Prelims) (30% + Additional 30% off)
 5.	CTET / STETs (20% +Additional 30% off)
 6.	School / Foundation Books (40% + Additional 30% off)
 NTSE Mock Papers with Solved
 NCERT Solutions Class 11 Physics
 PSA (Class 9 & 11)
 Crack CBSE-PSA 2014 Class 9 (Study Material + Fully Solved Exercises + 5 Model 
 IIT / PMT Foundation Books (Class 8, 9 & 10)
 IIT-JEE Foundation Books
 NTSE Books
 NCERT Books for Class 9 to 12
 7.	Children Corner (40% + Additional 30% off)
 Perfect Genius Class 6 (Olympiads, Science, Maths, EVS, logic, English, Life Skills)
 LAKSHYA PMT/ IIT FOUNDATION - CLASS 8
 Lakshya Foundation Kits (Class 8 to 10)
 Perfect Genius Self Learning Kits (Class 1 to8)
 8.	Engineering Entrance (25% + Additional 30% off)
 JEE Main solved papers
 9.	Medical Entrance Books (25% + Additional 30% off)
 NEET Books
 10.	MBA Entrance Books (27% + Additional 30% off)
 CAT/MAT/XAT/CMAT
 11.	SSC / LIC / BSNL / DMRC / GIC Books or Solved Papers (30% + Additional 30% off)
 BSNL TTA Exam books

----------


## HLondhe

thanks for posting

----------

